# W: 5 Drop-Pod Missile Launchers



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Just as the title says I am trying to scrounge together 5 Drop-Pod Missile Launchers for a new army I am doing. 

If anyone has any spare that they don't want I am happy to trade for £££ or I have a lot of Ork, Space Marine, Nids and Dwarf bits.

Thanks

Neil


----------

